# L’avrebbe spesa di tassì, a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città



## zipp404

Parrà una domanda sciocca, ma per quanto mi sforzi non riesco a capire quel «*l’avrebbe*» nella frase «L’avrebbe* spesa di tassì, a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città*» nel contesto sottostante.

*Contesto*

Enzo, un giovane di Ferrara, è a Milano alla ricerca di due ragazze scappate di casa per andare a lavorare in un avanspettacolo. Dapprima Enzo si rivolge al portiere dell’albergo dove alloggia, il quale, a sua volta, lo manda in galleria del Corso a interrogare un amico di nome Golinari che lavora lì e che il portiere ritiene in grado di poter aiutarlo a trovare le ragazze.  L’incontro ha luogo in un caffè in galleria del Corso.  Ho abbreviato il brano.

--------------​
«Il signor Golinari?»  «Sì, sono io. Lei lo manda il portiere del _Suisse_?»  «Sì.» Enzo gli spiegò che cercava due ragazze che erano venute a Milano per lavorare nella rivista. «Mi dia il nome di queste ragazze.»  «Si sieda e beva qualcosa.  Intanto io telefono» disse Golinari. L’attesa fu lunga, molto più di mezz’ora, poi Golinari ricomparve. «Questo è l’indirizzo delle due ragazze.  Lavorano al Puccini, nell’avanspettacolo.  «La ringrazio.  Mi dica che cosa le devo per il suo disturbo»  Golinari disse con tutta semplicità la cifra desiderata:  «L’avrebbe* spesa di tassì, a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città*.  *Milano è grande*». [Scerbanenco «Romanzo Rosa»]

--------------​
Nel caso si tratti di un refuso, la frase si dovrebbe leggerla senza quel «*L’avrebbe*»,  ossia semplicemente «*La spesa di tassì, a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città. Milano è grande*», o sbaglio?

_Ringrazio come sempre chi vorrà aiutarmi._


----------



## Mary49

La somma che Golinari chiede ad Enzo per il suo disturbo è uguale a quella che Enzo avrebbe speso per il taxi per girare Milano.


----------



## zipp404

Mary49 said:


> La somma che Golinari chiede ad Enzo per il suo disturbo è uguale a quella che Enzo avrebbe speso per il taxi per girare Milano.



Scusate la stupidità.  Il significato della frase di Mary49 lo capisco, quello che non riesco a comprendere è la grammatica è il significato di quel «*L’avrebbe*» seguito dal sostantivo «*spesa*».


----------



## Mary49

"Spesa" è il participio passato di "spendere"; "l'avrebbe spesa" = "avrebbe speso questa somma".


----------



## zipp404

Scusate l'ottusità; anche con il participio passato del verbo spendere (spesa), non riesco a comprendere molto bene l'ordinamento delle parole della frase di Golinari.

Credo di aver capito.

Provo a parafrasarlo: « [Lei] *L'avrebbe spesa questa somma di tassì a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città. Milando è grande*»

In altre parole:

Le chiedo *la stessa somma che* *Lei* *avrebbe spesa* di tassì, a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città. Milando è grande*»

Il participio passato Golinari l'accorda con il complemento diretto seguito dal pronome relativo 'che' come in francese?


----------



## Mary49

zipp404 said:


> Provo a parafrasarlo: « [Lei] *L'avrebbe spesa, questa somma, di tassì, a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città. Milano è grande*»
> 
> In altre parole:
> 
> Le chiedo *la stessa somma che* *Lei* *avrebbe speso di tassì, a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città. Milano è grande*»


----------



## zipp404

*Grazie*_*!*_  La frase originale mi pare una forma molto molto laconica di esprimersi.


----------



## lorenzos

_Ho speso cento euro per farmi fare un lavoretto che potevo fare da solo ma, se non lo facevo (di pagare cento euro), li avrei spesi in materiali e trasporto, senza contare il tempo che avrei perso._
Tornando alla tua frase:
«(Le ho chiesto mille euro, le sembra una grossa cifra ma) _L’avrebbe spesa di tassì, a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città. Milano è grande_»


----------



## ohbice

"Golinari disse con tutta semplicità la cifra desiderata:  «L’avrebbe spesa di tassì..."
Devi considerare tutto, sia la parte indiretta del discorso ("disse con tutta semplicità la cifra desiderata") sia la parte diretta. E' un po' come se ci fosse stato scritto "Le chiedo mille lire, li avrebbe spesi di taxi per girare tutta Milano"-
Non trovo ci sia tutta questa laconicità ;-)

Cross post con Lorenzos


----------



## Olaszinhok

zipp404 said:


> participio passato Golinari l'accorda con il complemento diretto seguito dal pronome relativo 'che' come in francese


No, è un semplice accordo del participio passato dopo le particelle_ lo, la, li, le, ne_: _l'avrebbe spesa, li avrebbe spesi, ne avrebbe spesi di soldi, ecc._


----------



## zipp404

Olaszinhok said:


> No, è un semplice accordo del participio passato dopo le particelle_ lo, la, li, le, ne_: _l'avrebbe spesa, li avrebbe spesi, ne avrebbe spesi di soldi, ecc._



Sì, certo, questo lo so.  _*Grazie!*_



lorenzos said:


> _Ho speso cento euro per farmi fare un lavoretto che potevo fare da solo ma, se non lo facevo (di pagare cento euro), li avrei spesi in materiali e trasporto, senza contare il tempo che avrei perso._
> Tornando alla tua frase:
> «(Le ho chiesto mille euro, le sembra una grossa cifra ma) _L’avrebbe spesa di tassì, a girare tutti i teatri e cinema della città. Milano è grande_»



Ciao, Lorenzos, piacere di rivederti , _*Grazie!   *_Con la tua spiegazione adesso è chiarissimo. 



ohbice said:


> "Golinari disse con tutta semplicità la cifra desiderata:  «L’avrebbe spesa di tassì..."
> Devi considerare tutto, sia la parte indiretta del discorso ("disse con tutta semplicità la cifra desiderata") sia la parte diretta. E' un po' come se ci fosse stato scritto "Le chiedo mille lire, li avrebbe spesi di taxi per girare tutta Milano"-
> Non trovo ci sia tutta questa laconicità ;-)



Capisco.  Quel *L'* sottintende '*la cifra*' come indica il discorso indiretto di Golinari.  *Grazie! *


----------



## lorenzos

zipp404 said:


> quel *L'* sottintende '*la cifra *o* la somma*', vero?


Certo che sì (_sottintende_? forse meglio _significa  )_
Grazie dei saluti e complimenti per il tuo italiano.
-------
(scusa @ohbice , rispondeva a te)


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> vuol dire che quel *L'* sottintende '*la cifra *o* la somma*', vero?


Vorrei solo aggiungere che ''spendere (una somma) _di _tassì'' oppure ''quanto hai speso _di _tassì?'' sono forme molto colloquiali.
Di tassì > (standard: )per un tassì / per il tassì.
Anche 'tassì' suona un po' antiquato/letterario o francesizzante. Credo che la maggior parte degli italiani dica 'taxi' (accento sulla a), ma forse ci sono differenze regionali.


----------



## zipp404

lorenzos said:


> Certo che sì (_sottintende_? forse meglio _significa  )_
> Grazie dei saluti e complimenti per il tuo italiano.



Sì, hai ragione, _significa.  _*Grazie per l'aiuto!*


----------



## zipp404

bearded said:


> Vorrei solo aggiungere che ''spendere (una somma) _di _tassì'' oppure ''quanto hai speso _di _tassì?'' sono forme molto colloquiali.
> Di tassì > (standard: )per un tassì / per il tassì.
> Anche 'tassì' suona un po' antiquato/letterario o francesizzante. Credo che la maggior parte degli italiani dica 'taxi' (accento sulla a), ma forse ci sono differenze regionali.



_*Grazie!*_


----------



## bearded




----------

